# Dolce Gusto/Tassimo/Nespresso Coffee



## The druid (Nov 8, 2014)

Hi.....bit off the wall this one ! Does anyone know if its easy to get the coffee capsules for these machines in AD or not please ??


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

The druid said:


> Hi.....bit off the wall this one ! Does anyone know if its easy to get the coffee capsules for these machines in AD or not please ??


Hi,
Yes - fully available in good supermarkets, mall shops and Ace hardware store in Yas.
I see from your name you are currently in Wales - where are you located? - we are flying back to mid-Wales for Chritmas tonight!!
Cheers
Steve


----------



## The druid (Nov 8, 2014)

Born in Newport.....living in Kent.....due AD in mid Jan. That's good to know.....I drink nespresso and my wife tassimo/dolce gusto. Have a safe trip


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

Hi,
My wife works in a hospital and we know a few people at Cleveland Clinic - so may get to meet you once you arrive!!
Cheers
Steve


----------



## The druid (Nov 8, 2014)

I will be too.....so how does she find working in a UAE hospital in general.....and about CCAD in particular !!!


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

Hi,
She works as a consultant for a government hospital - not CCAD - prefers working in government sector to private sector as the work tends to be too trivial for her speciality in the private hospitals(emergency/major trauma).
It will be interesting to see what your work is like as CCAD seems a long way off its opening date.
Cheers
Steve


----------



## The druid (Nov 8, 2014)

Sounds impressive ! I will be working as a lowly RNFA in theatres. A cheeky little chardy or two sounds good one evening when we finally settle in ??


----------



## AlexDhabi (Aug 23, 2012)

Dolce Gusto available in all Waitrose stores. Nespresso shop is in AD mall.


----------



## The druid (Nov 8, 2014)

Thanks......glad I can get my coffee easily


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

The druid said:


> Thanks......glad I can get my coffee easily


As well as grape & hop beverages (that's how they are adverised on the radio here!!)
Cheers
Steve


----------

